# {H} Marine Rogue trade r starter force {W} goodies



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all a few really cool items I wanted to see if there is some interest in trades before I list on eBay. These will make a great start for any marine player.


Have
10 man tactical squad. With Las Canon heavy and flamed marine
5 man "Celtic" themed terminator squad with old school launcher heavy
Rogue trader land raider Spartan tank with hurricane bolters and storm bolter
2x rogue trader era Razorbacks 1 Las cannon 1 flame cannon

Want
Eldar
Orcs
Warmachine
Newer Heroclix
Grey knights

And I can get pics of whatever pm me if interested.


----------



## PaperBullets (Dec 15, 2010)

Your inbox may be full, or you're just ignoring my PMs about our trade in progress.


----------

